# Vexilar??? HELP



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey all im looking into getting a new vexilar and dont know which one to get. Im still deciding between the fl 18, 20 or 22. They are all great units and i have a buddy who lets me fish w his fl-18 and i absoultely love the feature that has the bottom 6ft autozoom on the left sife of the screen. Im quite aware that they are pricey, but this is not the issue for me. And would the tri-beam ducer make a difference? these seem to be the more expensiver ones. any input or suggestions would be kindly appreciated, or info on what vexilars i should stay away from. thx!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i have a 4 yr old fl 8 i bought new, its all i ever needed and still works like new...go with what you can afford but dont break the bank for extra buttons and features you likely wont need or use...heard the tri-beams are having issues so i'd steer clear of those...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The zoom is huge expecially fishing in deep water, so the ones you have listed below are all great choices, I almost bit the bullet on a 20 but some stuff came up. I wanted the 20 because sharing one in the shanty it's easier for the guy next to you to see the screen because it's flat, much easier to read. The 22 is just overkill. I think the 20 is the model to get and mainly because of the screen, if you bucket fish in the ice, snow and sleet the 18 might be good, if your always in a shanty go 20. 

My .2


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

hey thx for the great input. i have heard indeed that the tri beam ducers are having problems due to them being HQ. but yes maybe those other features are all useless if am mainly going to be using the AZ mode.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

A zoom feature is beneficial and a smaller target separation distance. Even if the tri-beam ducers don't have any problems, other than a possible difference in very deep water, can anyone explain any benefit to having that third 12 deg angle other than hype?


----------

